# Changing Your Tot's Diaper in a Public Place



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Yesterday, I took my LOs to an FEC (Family Entertainment Center), which has lots of toys, indoor playground equipment, etc. The set-up is one giant room with couches integrated throughout. There's a café off to the side with tables, but eating is permitted anywhere on the premises.

At one point, DS (age 20 months) started reeking like poo, so I took him to change his diaper. The place was PACKED, and it was lunchtime. All of the tables and couches were filled with people eating. The bathroom was not an option. Even with a belt, DS is uncontrollable on the changing table, and it presents a falling hazard. The bathroom floor is unsanitary. I finally found a place by the side of a couch where my friends were sitting and changed a very messy diaper.

Twenty minutes later, an employee approached me and told me VERY kindly and politely that somebody had complained about me changing a diaper in "the eating area." She explained that they didn't like to see that while eating their lunch.

I replied just as politely that while I was sorry to offend customers, I was also in sort of a bind. I explained that bathroom changing tables don't work with a squirmy toddler (and can even be a hazard), and the bathroom floor wasn't the most sanitary option. (I do use a changing pad, but DS is constantly squirming off of that! His poo stays contained on the pad when he does that, so I just use a sanitary wipe to get it off when I'm done). The employee was really sweet and promised to work with management to brainstorm some solutions.

I should make it clear that nobody involved over-reacted-not me, not the employee, and frankly, not even the customer who complained. I totally get not wanting to see a poopy diaper while you eat lunch! I'm just not sure what I should have done in that situation.

There weren't really any remote places there. I agree that the sanitary aspect of changing a diaper (blech!) needs to be balanced with the need to find a sanitary place to do it. I'm just not sure how to strike that balance. (Read: I really do want to do the right thing, so *no flames, please!*







)

It also got me thinking&#8230;.most public places aren't even half as accommodating as this business, which is clearly designed for small children. What is the right thing to do when you're in public, the bathroom isn't an option, and there's no room in your car? How do YOU deal with changing your tot's diaper in public?


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Well shoot right at the end you killed the car option







. That is what I normally would have done. If I thought the diaper was really bad I might have left though. Because with a nasty poopy diaper its not so much the unsanitary aspect as the smell...if you're near food.

I do think though you did the best you could given the circumstances. The FEC you describe sounds like heaven to me. A place where kids can play that serves food (and dare I hope...coffee??). _Sigh_. Wow.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

No way would I change a poopy diaper near where people were eating. Sorry. I am not surprised that someone complained.

I have changed diapers on the floor of public bathrooms before. As long as you aren't laying your child in a puddle of urine or something, I don't think it is that bad. Usually I use the handicapped stall, and move as far from the toilet as possible. I also changed her on a toilet lid once, when she was a baby and could fit.

In this case a change table was available, your kid was just likely to squirm off it. In that instance I likely would have enlisted my friend to come and help, or let my kid have a really yummy cookie or something as a distractionary technique.

I have changed diapers on front bucket seats of my car before. Not ideal, but will work in a pinch.

If the bathroom was beyond disgusting and there were no other options I would have found a corner of the floor as far away from people eating as possible and changed there. I would not change a stinky diaper on the couch next to a friend even if there weren't people eating around.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Honestly I can not imagine that the floor on the side of couch (or the couch itself, not sure which it was) in a FEC was any cleaner than the bathroom floor. Chances are that in the space of a day the bathroom floor would actually be cleaned more often then the play area.

Where you really lost me was the "reeking of poo" comment. I know it seems like splitting hair but a messy diaper is one thing but a reeking diaper?







I could barely deal with smell of my own child's poopy diaper, never mind someone else, while I was EATING.

My initial reaction is that I would seek out one of the employees and explain the situation. I can't imagine you were the first mom that this has happened to but that might be a more a hindsight reaction. If you didn't know there were employees around it might not have been front of mind.

1) risk the changing table, enlisting my friend, or buying a treat at the little cafe to keep the child occupied

2) used the bathroom floor unless noticeably disgusting (urine, feces,etc), possibly spreading out my own jacket if the changing pad wasn't big enough.

3) left and made some room in the car (move the car seat, shift stuff around in the trunk, etc)


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I've changed many toddler - and older, even - diapers in the front seat of the car, so I think there is room in the car to do so - even if it's the driver or passenger seat. It's not the most comfy place, but it's better than an eating area or a filthy floor. I've also changed diapers on the grass outside of establishments (out of direct view), and I am really good at changing with the kid standing up - so the dirty floor doesn't really matter.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

I got in the habit of changing diapers with the kid standing up as soon as I could...it makes the dirty bathroom floor less of an issue.


----------



## babymommy2 (May 14, 2009)

In this case I would have chosen and have done all fo the below

1st the change table with distraction

2nd, the floor of the bathroom in the handicapped stall near the edge

3rd, the front seat of the car

4th my stroller. You can change a toddler in a small umbrella stroller. Not easy, but I have had to do it more than once.

If it is just pee, I have changed diapers with a toddler standing up. Hard to do with a big mess though!


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Please no flames toward me for posting this b'c I've never done this myself! But, My sister uses a small spray bottle filled with bleach/water solution (I imagine you could use tea tree if you prefer) to spray the floor then toss a few paper towels down and wipe the floor with her foot. Then she'd put her plastic floor changing pad down & change my niece. She didn't like those bathroom tables either and I've seen her also use the counter when its big enough. I think those plastic table seem flimsy, I don't think I'll use them either.


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

I have changed many diapers in a stroller with the back down flat. I have also changed in the driver's seat. It is not easy and can be messy, but it is doable. And in the grass too (as long as it is not too cold).


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

i would also say that changing a toddler poo in an eating area....or even just a seating area where there were other patrons...is a no-no in my book.

in my case if changing table wasn't an option i'd do bathroom floor (yeah, might be invisibly gross but so are toddlers ...plus, a dirty diaper is 100% visibly gross)

if not then i'd find a quiet corner.....never thought of the car but now i'll have to keep it in mind.

all this is assuming that i'm not just going to pretend i didn't smell it though


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree - changing a poop diaper (especially a bigger kid) in an eating area is not appropriate. Once time we were at a restaurant that didn't have changing tables in the bathroom and when I asked the manager about it, he said we were welcome to use his office. I also have used my coat as a giant changing pad - it can be washed.


----------



## jessica_s (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rachelsmama*
> 
> I got in the habit of changing diapers with the kid standing up as soon as I could...it makes the dirty bathroom floor less of an issue.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I always had my sling or a extra large receiving blanket with us so I could lay that down on any surface to change ds on. We never had issues with him being overly squirmy so I've never felt that a change table was unsafe - but we did diaper changes at home exclusively on a change table (I know many do not) & didn't tolerate squirming so it was just normal habit for us.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

At 20 months, I'd change in a corner of the bathroom with the child standing up. I had to do it yesterday! I prefer doing it in my car, in the driver's seat if need be, and will certainly head outside if that is an option but if I have too many children with me to dash outside then I head to the bathroom. I never use a changing table.


----------



## marispel (May 27, 2008)

I learned how to change my DS standing up and to be honest - I love it - it is sooooo much easier. No more squirming, no more begging him to lay down and I can do it anywhere. The hardest part is putting on the new diaper - otherwise, it's super easy. I just tossed my changing pad on the dresser a few weeks ago - every change is done standing up - even the messy ones.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow lol... we stopped using changing tables around 9mos old!! And that's also about the time we stopped changing DS in public, because he didn't like it (don't ask me why, maybe he felt exposed or maybe he just didn't like the stimulation of so many people around?







)

But anyway, we just change him standing up in the bathroom stall. I ask him to hold his shirt up, which helps a ton but also gives him a 'job' to occupy him while I'm cleaning him up. We follow that with a chance to pee in the potty (which he takes great pride in!) I can't imagine changing a diaper anywhere BUT the bathroom (and no way is he lying on the floor... or on a changing table, for that matter -- they gross me out and he would likely fall off).


----------



## Zimbah (Feb 22, 2008)

I think *number572*'s idea about spraying the floor down first (in the bathroom) is a great idea. I'm not surprised someone complained, there's no way I want to see or smell a 20 month old's pooey nappy when I'm eating - or to be honest even if I'm not (e.g. at a soft play place where no food's allowed) as it's bad enough when its your own child! If the floor was really disgusting how about explaining to an employee and asking if they would be able to clean it quickly. If it's just general public bathroom floor dirty, then I've spread out paper towels before and then put my own little change mat on top of them, but I think the suggestion of giving it a quick spray first is better.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

I would not change my toddler's diaper in a public area even if it was just a pee, definitely not a poo! I either use the change table or the stroller (reclined). If I was near the car I would use that too. How old is your toddler? My son can calm his squirminess on the change table when I remind he could fall and be hurt. Distractions are good too ("here hold this random item from my purse"), or "can you help mama by holding your legs up high?" (he loves being able to 'help').

I'm curious how all of you change a toddler poop standing up?? I've tried this before but it is impossible to clean the poop off of him.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I agree, never change a poop diaper in an eating area, ever.

I have a tiny old Honda civic and often change my 1 yr old on the frontseat.


----------



## emilysmama (Jun 22, 2005)

This wouldn't work for an SUV, but we have a tiny Camry. I have been known to lay my child on the hood of the car (after checking to make sure that the engine and/or hood is cool), and change the diaper right there.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillian28*
> 
> I'm curious how all of you change a toddler poop standing up?? I've tried this before but it is impossible to clean the poop off of him.


It was a daunting task the first few times but it's not as hard as it sounds (especially with an older toddler who can cooperate better!) I just help him pull down his pants, ask him to hold up his shirt, remove the diaper carefully, wipe, and then ask him to lean forward if it's a really messy one so I can wipe better (usually don't even have to do that)... it might be hard if your kid isn't willing to stay still though, I could see how that would get messy... Oh and I guess this is obvious but in case it's not, I change him immediately after he poops -- so it really doesn't get a chance to smear all over him or anything like it might if he pooped and then ran around and climbed and jumped for 20 minutes first... Why was it hard when you tried before?


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

OT! 

It is weird that, as a society, we don't dedicate more areas to caring for our young people. Aren't there enough stressors involved with parenting? Do we really need the added stress of where to change a child's diaper, where to feed them and feel safe and comfortable, and so many more of the issues I read daily here on MDC?

I mean, really... thinking about this more deeply, it's just SO crazy and seems like the adults of our society are way too self-focused. Strikes me as so strange. Why don't we give more to our youngest people, as a society?


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Changing pad on the bathroom floor. I'd usually use a wipe or two to clean off the floor a bit first.

I don't think anything involving urine or feces belongs in the public social arena, whether people are eating or not. The smell of poop makes me literally nauseous. No peeing on trees in a park, no changing wet diapers on a restaurant table, and definitely no changing poopy diapers in a play area near food.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok, I'll admit that this is one of my "things":

Diaper changing belongs in the bathroom or dedicated "changing area". Period. Not on the couch, not on the floor, not in a stroller, not in an eating area, not with a fox wearing sock eating lox in a box!

Yes, kids wiggle, but I haven't dropped one yet!







I am really picky about germs and don't want to spread E.coli all over. Plus, a bathroom, for however inconvenient the changing station is, still has a sink with at least running water (and usually soap) so I can wash my hands. I've done the car in a super-duper pinch, but I really don't think hand sanitizer gets your hands as clean as soap and water. So I admit it skeeves me out when people change their diapers whenever whereever.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *number572*
> 
> OT!
> 
> ...


I agree!!!

I was thinking something along similar lines when I was in IKEA the other day. DS loved having a sink and a potty at his height. Considering half the people in an average place are probably kids, why not make things more accessible to them? In my perfect world, every store/play space/etc. would have a clean changing room, bathrooms with kid-sized sinks etc. (or at least step stools) and a couple of larger stalls, and lots of couches and benches everywhere to nurse (NOT in the bathrooms of course, lol, although I like lounge areas right outside the bathrooms sometimes!)


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Well, that has also bothered me for years as well, b'c I had a friend in college who was a Little Person, she hated that she had to ask for help in some public spaces. I imagine that kids who want to do things for themselves struggle with a similar frustration and sense of self-denial. Our society also made whole rooms available for people who chose to smoke, not sure if those are still popular or available. It seems like accommodating for our kids and Little People would benefit our society in a very good way. Alright, sorry for the OT! I just started thinking about this thread and had to post.

Edit- I also think its in good business mind, many parents stay home - therefore not contributing to sales - b'c it's difficult to travel out with the kids. If we made it easier for whole families to be out and provide a place to handle feeding and changing, etc... guaranteed there would be higher sales!


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

OP here. My first post is long, so I can understand why it wasn't read thoroughly.

1. DS, as stated in the OP, is 20 months. He's a MOVER and doesn't understand all of the commands it would take to change him while standing. Honestly, that would create an even bigger mess with poo.

2. Yes, poopy diapers reek. At least in my mind.

3. The WHOLE place was an "eating area" that day. So in my defense, I wasn't thinking, "Ah, perfect! People eating sandwiches! I'll go change him RIGHT next to them..."

4. To reiterate.........My question isn't "should I change a diaper in a public area?" so there's no need to provide answers to that. Recall from the first post: I found myself in a bind, I don't blame the people for complaining, and I am genuinely looking for alternatives. I'm after *constructive suggestions and alternatives only,* so---to repeat--*no flames* or reprimands, please.

5. One detail that I forgot to add--It's been pretty dang cold here! In the summer, I open my car trunk, empty it, and do the changing in there. I look like a mobster...







but it gets the job done.

6. The employee was genuinely interested in suggestions on how they could accommodate parents with tots. The most sensible, inexpensive, and feasible suggestion that I've seen in this thread is to clean the bathroom floor first. A business wanting to help could keep some Lysol wipes in the restroom, maybe appending the the container to the wall. One of our grocery stores does this--keeping some up front to wipe down shopping cart seats and handles. I know not everybody here on MDC is hip on the harsh chemicals. But I think there's a time and place to pull out the Big Guns. I'm also not the crunchiest potato chip in the MDC Bag....


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't think it is fair to change a poopy diaper in the circumstances you described. There are too many people. People are eating lunch. No on wants a poopy diaper change on a couch. I have small kids and I might have considered complaining too. The only exception to this rule is sometimes you must change a diaper this way on airplane (I was marched back to my seat during turbulance and DS was leaking out both sides)

My solution would have been to 1) make room in your car, perhaps use an adult seat it isn't comfortable but it almost always feasible, or 2) use the dirty bathroom floor, and wash hands well after. I personally choose the later option most frequently. I keep a small Clean Well spray cleaner in our diaper bag for the 5% of the time I actually carry it. If those can't work for you perhaps grass on the street.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turquesa*
> 
> OP here. My first post is long, so I can understand why it wasn't read thoroughly.
> 
> ...


i would think, apart from making changes on our part (i.e. getting over the bathroom floor germs etc...) that if the place was genuinely asking for suggestions that they could provide a more substantial changing table/area...seeing as though it is a family/young child centered place, no? i mean, you go to a babies r'us and they have a whole set-up with changing table, diaper pails.....ikea has a separate nursing/family bathroom which has comfy chairs etc....and is private and lockable.


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

We use the trunk of our Prius for diaper changes when there's no changing table at the store or restaurant. DS is pretty cooperative during diaper changes when we're out. At home is a different story.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *number572*
> 
> OT!
> 
> ...


I have been thinking about this lately too since my LO potty trained really young. To use a public toilet we have to take off his pants, shoes, socks and undies and I have to hold him up on the seat facing backwards. It is a giant PITA. But he is a champ about it







. And then, of course, the sinks are totally inaccessible to him (as well as to anyone in a wheelchair...why is that ok?). Today it was such a relief to visit a family bathroom with a kid sized toilet and sink. Unfortunately his little butt was still too small for the toilet, but at least it was small-person sized.

OP I wonder why in a place that is designed to a large kid-to-adult ratio why they don't have more kid facilities? And after reading this thread maybe someone will invent some cool toddler-friendly public potties!

ETA: To anyone with small kids thinking about getting a new car I recommend the Honda Element. Car seats don't really fit but boy howdy they work really well for diaper changes and potty-seat porting. Rubbermaid floor and all...


----------



## littlegreenlady (Nov 24, 2009)

My son has always hated changing tables.

He is also not a fan of the noises in busy public restrooms.

Oh yes and, he stopped laying on his back for diaper changes since he figured out how to roll over. I am a big fan of working with him not against him, so I've had to get creative at times.

I am guilty of changing the pee diapers around other people, and after reading this I will be more aware of how this may feel for them. I was doing it to avoid the restroom freak out, but I will accept the challenge to get creative. I'm thinking a song could help. Ok back to the topic at hand.

I use a variation on the stand up diaper change for poopy diapers. Like I mentioned he will not lay on his back, and he runs away if I let him stand.

I squat and take the diaper of while he is standing (be sure to fold up the shirt before doing this : )Then I bend him over my knees while I squat (hope that isn't confusing) I give him something to hold while I clean him up. I find that I can hold him with my body and upper left arm while using both hands to clean. You can lay a changing pad across your legs first if it's super messy, and use one hand to spread the legs if you need to get up front, while still holding the squirmer with your body and upper arm. I do it this way at home, and have only had to change a poopy diaper while out once, because he is also more comfortable going at home. My legs do get a little sore by the time I'm done, so I understand if it's just too much for you. I just wanted to put it out there because it hadn't been mentioned as an alternative.

I get not wanting to change a diaper in the car when it's cold.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips  I think my DS has a tendency to 'clench' when he's standing up. I should try bending him forward over my knee. When I tried before it was impossible to get a wipe between his butt cheeks, he just wouldn't relax :/

OP - is it the type of change table that's a problem (ie the plastic ones with no sides?) Maybe they could invest in a more solid change table? I think that's the only thing the place centre could do on their end.


----------



## MomtoDandJ (Mar 17, 2011)

I carry a stack of extra large garbage bags in my diaper bag. When I'm in a pinch like you described, I lay a large garbage bag on the floor of the bathroom so I know my child won't be on a dirty surface. Then I change the diaper as fast as possible!


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MomtoDandJ*
> 
> I carry a stack of extra large garbage bags in my diaper bag. When I'm in a pinch like you described, I lay a large garbage bag on the floor of the bathroom so I know my child won't be on a dirty surface. Then I change the diaper as fast as possible!


Oh, Thx, this is going in my big bag of tricks. Thank you.


----------



## JacqNS (Feb 19, 2008)

> ETA: To anyone with small kids thinking about getting a new car I recommend the Honda Element. Car seats don't really fit but boy howdy they work really well for diaper changes and potty-seat porting. Rubbermaid floor and all...


This made me laugh!


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gillian28*
> 
> OP - is it the type of change table that's a problem (ie the plastic ones with no sides?) Maybe they could invest in a more solid change table? I think that's the only thing the place centre could do on their end.


Yes! You know the kind....you're always questioning how well it's attached to the wall!

Quote:


> I carry a stack of extra large garbage bags in my diaper bag. When I'm in a pinch like you described, I lay a large garbage bag on the floor of the bathroom so I know my child won't be on a dirty surface. Then I change the diaper as fast as possible!


BRILLIANT!! Thank you. THIS is the kind of stuff I was looking for!!









That would also give DS a little squirm room.


----------



## marsupial-mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I love this comment:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *number572*
> 
> OT!
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say that. I completely agree!


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, I'm not going to be much help, because I would have used the changing table. I always have a sling/blanket/jacket something that I put on the table not only for padding, but also for germs. I never use the belt thing. I really don't understand the whole "can't use it cause my kid won't be still" thing. I have a wiggly worm 16 month old. A SUPER wiggly worm. We use a changing table at home. We use changing tables when we are out. Sometimes he is more cooperative than others. When he is wild and wiggly and squirmy, I remind him to be still. I say things like "Almost done, just another minute, I'll be done when I finish counting to ten," etc. When that doesn't work, I pull out something from my purse/diaper bag that he hasn't seen in a while or is otherwise not allowed to play with: keys, wallet, lip gloss, compact, mirror, random coupon, wipe container, lid to a plastic cup...anything to distract him for a moment while I wipe and get a new diaper on. After the new dipe is on, if he is arching/wiggling again, I just stand him up and finish putting his bottoms back on.

So, I guess my helpful suggestion is to keep random items in your bag and use the changing table.









Also, unless you are at some random run-down gas station, those tables are super sturdy and attached well. They have weight capacities on them for reference. A place that caters to parents and children would most likely have them properly installed. I'm sure a parent would complain right away if they noticed it was compromised in any way. When in doubt, applying pressure to it to test it out might give you more confidence.

In the event that no changing table was available, I'd go to the car and use the front seat or rear floor board if necessary. Even if it was cold.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, IF weather permitted, the trunk of our Prius is a favorite spot, but definitely not when it's cold.

I LOVE the garbage bag idea...I was going to say that maybe these would work also? I don't like using these disposable type, vinyl products, but in a bind, they could be worth it & to keep a couple in a diaper bag would be easy. I would probably still wipe down the floor in the bathroom where I was going to put them down for more peace of mind.

I tend to think that anything that is on the floor of a restroom, ends up on the floor everywhere else as folks walk in, out, around etc. And even when the floors are mopped, it's with dirty water. I was in a Target recently where I saw an EE clean up an overflowed toilet with a mop & bucket & then continue to mop the rest of the floor without changing the water. EWWWWWWW!


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

You could get a shower curtain from the $ store and cut it in half (or whatever size pieces you want)... that would be reusable & fold up small & wouldn't be as likely to tear...


----------



## KABB (Nov 12, 2009)

I personally do not change my toddler's diapers in public areas like that. Too many pervs out there for me to feel comfortable flashing their private parts to complete strangers. If it were me, and the bathroom as absolutely not an options, I would have probably gone to the van, closed the doors and changed them there.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

my husband is the master of changing diapers while a tot is standing up so he gets that job if i'm with him. ds1 hated the change tables you find everywhere (attached to the wall) but i'm rarely alone so if hubby wasn't around to do the stand-up change, my mom talked to him while i changed him. ds2 is a squirmer but has no fear so he's generally a little easier to change on one of those tables. it's not always as hard as all that though- in my malls around here, there are changing/nursing rooms available so usually the change tables are much sturdier. otherwise-car trunk (hubby can do it in a car with kid standing-no idea how he does it) if it's not too cold out and stroller with seat lying down methods have been used before. i'm not a big germophobe though so changing baby on a change pad on a bathroom floor (maybe in the sink area) wouldn't freak me out really. i wouldn't nurse in a bathroom though (change room, nursing room etc)!


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *number572*
> 
> OT!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you are saying here. There was a changing table, OP chose not to use it There was a bathroom, OP chose not to use it. Are you saying that those customers who objected to a poopy diaper being changed where people are eating were just too adult-focused?


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MomtoDandJ*
> 
> I carry a stack of extra large garbage bags in my diaper bag. When I'm in a pinch like you described, I lay a large garbage bag on the floor of the bathroom so I know my child won't be on a dirty surface. Then I change the diaper as fast as possible!


This is really, really smart. I mean, not just for diaper changes- I'm sure that having a compactly folded garbage bag handy could be useful in so many random situations. This is going in my bag.

For the OP, my solution is usually to change in the hatch of my car or on the front seat if my hatch has a stroller filling it (always now, my BOB double is gigantic!) I know you said that you couldn't use your car trunk in winter but isn't the front seat open to use?


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choli*
> 
> I'm not sure what you are saying here. There was a changing table, OP chose not to use it There was a bathroom, OP chose not to use it. Are you saying that those customers who objected to a poopy diaper being changed where people are eating were just too adult-focused?


Yes. OP stated that there was one bathroom with one changing table for a place that was designed for children (and crawling with them at the time). Add to that the fact that changing tables are for babies and are simply not toddler friendly. Messy toddler diapers are a fact of life that are impossible to deal with in public spaces because there is nothing designed to accommodate them. Along the same lines little kids who need to use the toilet (and heavens forbid wash their hands afterward) are SOL because there is very little out there to accommodate them. Why? There are lots of kids in the world, there should be bathrooms that have comfortable spaces for them. The reason why OP felt forced to deal with the diaper in a more public space is because this space does not exist there.

I am actually surprised that someone complained in the first place honestly. Smelling poop just 'aint on my radar anymore.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choli*
> 
> I'm not sure what you are saying here. There was a changing table, OP chose not to use it There was a bathroom, OP chose not to use it. Are you saying that those customers who objected to a poopy diaper being changed where people are eating were just too adult-focused?


I think that we need more child sized spaces available. A great bathroom could include a child sized toilet or at least have a stall that has a kid-sized flip down potty seat installed. And a kid height sink or have a step with a railing under one of the adult sized sinks. Maybe have a small 3'x4' area marked off somehow for floor pads or a changing table with side railings. Or at the very least, have the disinfectant wipes attached to the wall like another PP suggested or some disposable biodegradable floor pads for parents who forgot to bring something. I don't know. Something. I mean, someone came up with the idea of those paper seat covers and other convenience items for public bathrooms for adult-sized people... why not toddler-sized people?

No, I'm not suggesting that we'd have to change toddler diapers in eating areas.

I think that both adults' AND kids' needs can be met simultaneously.

Maybe MDC should host a contest?!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl*
> 
> I am actually surprised that someone complained in the first place honestly. Smelling poop just 'aint on my radar anymore.


OK but that's *you*. I never got used to the smell of toddler poop, not even my own kid. While eventually I got the point where I could deal with it, someone else's kids smelly fecal matter was a completely different story. And while I am eating?









People on this site complain about the smell of perfume in an elevator, subway, stores, sidewalks etc. I can't imagine a person with little to no exposure *not* noticing a "reeking" diaper being changed out in the open.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

Another one here that changes the kid (21mo) standing up (in the bathroom or, lacking that, any other out of the way corner... in good weather, I'd go outside). But that is because that is how she insisted on doing it ever since she could stand up. We haven't put a diaper on her lying down in almost a year. I have her bend forward at the waist to be wiped, or if it's really in the crevices, I sit her in my lap and pull her feet up toward her face. And you know what, I've done this in public... on a long bus ride where there was nowhere to go.. no one sitting next to me... no one noticed. I wasn't going to leave my kid sitting in poop when it would take me fifteen seconds to fold it up neatly in her diaper and put it in a plastic bag in my backpack.

If the poop is really messy all the time at 20 months that can signal some kind of digestion problem. Before we put DD on a gluten free diet there was no way to clean her up easily after she pooped.


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

When DS was about 18mo, I changed him standing up. I can't remember if it was a poopy diaper, but I wouldn't do it again. I've changed him standing in the sink and used water to wash him before though(not a public bathroom though.)

I've recently, and with the help of my SIL, changed him in the air. Meaning, she was holding him, his butt was in the air, and I changed him. This was on the side of the road stopped at a train.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

pull ups. tear down one side almost all the way. then tear off the other side, then disconnect the first side. remove poopy diaper. have your wipes laid out in advance, obviously. generous amount too. commence wiping. first wipe usually gets the most of it. second set of wipes gets what's left on crack, legs, etc. third set of laid out wipes is the final wipe, to make sure nothing is missed and child is clean and good to go. then step into new pull up and pull up. then you are onto pants and almost done. this can be executed standing in front of your open car door. child gets to look at something on the floor of the car while you wipe. you are standing in front of his butt so that provides pretty good cover. this could also be done standing in a restroom, even standing on the changing table if he's doesn't weigh a ton or it's not in rickety shape. it could also be done more discretely in a public place like you described, much more discretely than, say, laying the kid on the bench and lifting his dirty butt in the air for all to see. particularly you could get away with it better if you use a long onesie that hangs down over his butt and privates.


----------



## lovepickles (Nov 16, 2010)

Consider these underpads instead of trashbags ... that way if you have a blowout it is absorbed: http://www.radiantbelly.com/supplies-underpads.html

I have both sizes of the reusable underpads and LOVE them for outings, sleeping without diapers and whatever else. We soap any stain and wash in hot water and after a year they are still white and clean. Awesome stuff.

We keep a disposable one at all times in our diaper bag because it is easier to fold than the reuseable ones.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

For some reason, when changing in the car, I've mostly used the trunk. Although I don't think I've had to change a diaper in a car since I got my minivan. But back when I didn't have kids of my own, but had to change my nieces and nephews, I'd do it in the trunk. It was always full of the clothes I was going to take to Goodwill, so I didn't have to bend over too far.

Anyway, yeah, I guess the standing up idea could work, but wouldn't the poop be falling off and wouldn't it be harder to get the whole area cleaned? I don't know, I always felt like standing up changing was harder for poop. My kids might just have weird poop, however.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I'm surprised at how many people feel that public spaces should be more adapted to children. Quite frankly I've never even really considered. Ds has always quite easily used the adult sized everything at home, at other people's houses & yes, in public. I just don't see what the difficulty is. No, he cannot do this alone but he's 2 - myself or another adult is always with him to help. He can now pee standing up which is great in public (I stand him on my toes) & then I simply lift him to the sink so he can wash his hands. It never occurred to me that this was a big inconvenience.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viola*
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I guess the standing up idea could work, but wouldn't the poop be falling off and wouldn't it be harder to get the whole area cleaned? I don't know, I always felt like standing up changing was harder for poop. My kids might just have weird poop, however.


Maybe it's my kid that has weird poop? There is nothing that 'falls off' lol... It's usually a cake that stays in the diaper as I take it off, then I just wipe up any residue... lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeguard*
> 
> I'm surprised at how many people feel that public spaces should be more adapted to children. Quite frankly I've never even really considered. Ds has always quite easily used the adult sized everything at home, at other people's houses & yes, in public. I just don't see what the difficulty is. No, he cannot do this alone but he's 2 - myself or another adult is always with him to help. He can now pee standing up which is great in public (I stand him on my toes) & then I simply lift him to the sink so he can wash his hands. It never occurred to me that this was a big inconvenience.


Maybe your DS is tall? I say this because I have to stand DS on the toilet seat itself so he can pee standing up (the only way he'll go) and he could never reach standing on my toes! And picking him up to use the sink isn't a huge deal but I'm trying to balance him so I can wash my hands too, and I can't imagine doing that easily if I was pregnant or wearing a younger baby or something... so yeah, I think of it as inconvenient. At home DS uses the big toilet and sink but he has a (very big) step stool so he can have some autonomy. If you ever go to one of those places that has tiny toilets & sinks, just watch your DS for the look of delight on his face when he sees something just his size and easy to use by himself... I don't remember being a toddler but I can imagine how BIG (and sometimes even scary) everything must look to them, and how wonderful to see something just their size!


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I agree learn to change him standing up or you can use a car seat or trunk. Heck even a trunk lid from time to time.

I had sling or larger type covering.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

If the weather isn't too miserable i'd go out and use the trunk of the car. When my daughter was about 18 months she thought changing in the trunk was the best place ever--she would beg to be changed in the trunk because it was such a great novelty.







If a regular changing pad is too small, maybe you could get a lightweight waterproof picnic blanket in case you needed to change on a bathroom floor.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeguard*
> 
> I'm surprised at how many people feel that public spaces should be more adapted to children. Quite frankly I've never even really considered. Ds has always quite easily used the adult sized everything at home, at other people's houses & yes, in public. I just don't see what the difficulty is. No, he cannot do this alone but he's 2 - myself or another adult is always with him to help. He can now pee standing up which is great in public (I stand him on my toes) & then I simply lift him to the sink so he can wash his hands. It never occurred to me that this was a big inconvenience.


I guess I frankly just don't understand why littles should always have to adapt to adult spaces. There are lots and lots of kids in the world. There always will be. What kind of message does having to constantly use facilities that they are way too small send to them? That they live in a world made for adults. That their needs are not as important. That their autonomy is not as important. No wonder kids long to be big people!

I am impressed that your kid easily adapts to adult bathrooms, but not all kids do. As I posted upthread my kid won't pee standing up and must sit backwards on a toilet seat so he doesn't fall in. This requires removing all his clothes from the waist down which can really only be done in a a handicap stall. It's damn inconvenient. Using the sinks is also a nightmare because he resists being picked up like that and he cries. And windmills his arms about like a crazy kid. I love being at home where he can just go over to his potty, pull 'em down and sit. Awesome









I think our society is still moving away from the old cultural pattern of "children should be seen but not heard". Kids certainly have more of a voice than they did even when I was a kid...which is moving in the right direction, but I think there is still room for improvement.

Lovepickles, those reusable underpads look awesome! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Emmery'sMom (May 31, 2009)

When we are out and about I only ever change my DD on the floorboard of the truck, right behind the drivers seat. If I move the seat up pretty far (like close enough for me to drive, but if my husband was driving its too far back) it leaves the perfect amount of room for her to lay behind it. The hump that is in the middle of the floorboard is a little pillow for her head. This spot shields her from the sun, wind, rain, etc., and gives her the privacy she needs (I'm standing inside the open door so no one can see in).

It's also handy too for when we are getting in the truck and surprise!- she's suddenly pooped and will NOT sit in it (I don't blame her). I can change her right there without having to treck back in to some store to find somewhere to change her.

ETA she is very big on privacy and I wouldn't want to change her on a changing table in a public bathroom. Most of the time those are right inside the bathroom door and that would make her uncomfortable.


----------



## mizznicole (Feb 13, 2007)

At this point we would do changes standing up.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Well, I went again the other day. I changed DS in the bathroom with a garbage bag underneath, as was suggested in this thread. The owner walked in, looked down at us, and said, "You know, you really don't have to change him in here! I always change my baby wherever I can find room in the play area." (She brings her breastfed baby with her every day. How cool is that??)

I replied, "Oh, thanks. But a customer complained the other day, and I'd really rather not cause any trouble."

She scoffed and said, "Oh, that was you? Yea, don't worry about that. They can talk to me if they have an issue with it."

It may have helped that it wasn't nearly as crowded this time, so I wouldn't have been in a room packed with people everywhere eating their lunches. And this time, I could have been behind that same couch with nobody seeing me. But....she's the owner. So there you have it!


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turquesa*
> 
> Well, I went again the other day. I changed DS in the bathroom with a garbage bag underneath, as was suggested in this thread. The owner walked in, looked down at us, and said, "You know, you really don't have to change him in here! I always change my baby wherever I can find room in the play area." (She brings her breastfed baby with her every day. How cool is that??)
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I think that is incredibly unprofessional. And also, if she is serving food in that area, she could get a health code violation.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turquesa*
> 
> Well, I went again the other day. I changed DS in the bathroom with a garbage bag underneath, as was suggested in this thread. The owner walked in, looked down at us, and said, "You know, you really don't have to change him in here! I always change my baby wherever I can find room in the play area." (She brings her breastfed baby with her every day. How cool is that??)
> 
> ...


i think it's nice to meet such an accomodating owner and have a nice encounter with her but i'd still keep in mind that the comfort of other people around you ("you" as in "oneself", not to single the OP out) is something that we all should take into account. and judging from the complaint as well as the overwhelming sense from this thread that most people find public toddler poop pretty gross, i would continue to find other options for discreetly changing smelly diapers.

maybe her baby is young enough and ebf'd so that his diapers arent as noticable as a toddler's but i'd hope that she eventually becomes a little more conscious of others as well.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

I think the standing up change is a good idea, though I have never been able to do it myself (we use prefolds). If you're using sposies, then I would def give it a go and do a quick once over to get most of the poo off. Even if there is some residue, I wouldn't worry but change as soon as I got home. But that's just me - I guess I am a bit gross!

Could you have an emergency supply of somthing sparkly in your purse so you can do the change table (or edible, though that is pretty gross)? It really was a non negotiable thing or me and I did use the seatbelt strap (sometimes I wiped it down if I had some disposable wipes).

We have a play centre like that in our city (2 actually) and they are really awesome, but neither has anything but a change table. For a baby I might change him in the baby room, but not for a toddler (though DD is potty trained).

I think the suggestion of the garbage bag or cleaner is the best on here if you don't want to try and do something new.


----------

